# Round Valley WMA



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering how many people hunt this area and if you do how is it for deer/turkeys or even grouse? I didn't even know this area existed until this weekend. Where is the access point for this area and can you drive into it or do you have to park and walk in? Thanks. Utbowhntr


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

To me it mostly looks like sagebrush. At least that's all you see from the road. I suppose there could be some deer/elk in the area but no trees for turkeys to roost in and minimal water that I can tell. I don't know the exact layout and things could always be different over the ridge. The only access points I've seen are just along the road as you turn south off the highway. Looks to me that it's walk in from there.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Birdman, I don't know if I will even look at Round Valley then, but I may check out the East Canyon WMA. Do you know anything about East Canyon WMA? Is it walk in only or can you drive into that one? Are there turkeys in there? Deer/Elk? I'm sure I will head up there to scout around after the snow is gone. Thanks for any replies. Utbowhntr


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

CORRECTION - I gave you info on a completely different area altogether. I don't know that I've ever laid eyes on the area you were talking about. Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I have done extensive research on this area. I have talked with biologists, COs, and managers at the DWR about this property countless times. The outcome is this:
This property is "Land Locked". No public access to this property is possible without permission to cross private property (Which you probably wont get).
The DWR has tried countless times to purchase small parcels of property to get a public access point to the WMA, but none of the land owners want to cooperate. And why would they? They have a huge peice of land that they can control. 
Sorry to burst your bubble, but unless you know someone that owns property along the highway, you won't be able to get on the property. 

Certain maps may indicate that the WMA touches the highway. The DWR assured me that it does not, but it comes very close. Either way you have to get permission to walk across 100 yards of someones property. I know, it's ridiculous. 
If you have any other questions about it, feel free to PM me. I have all the info you could ever ask for in that area.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

The East Canyon WMA is a good unit. It gets a lot of pressure, but there are plenty of deer on there. There are also a few Chukars and grouse scattered around the property too. Once in a while you will find Turkeys on there, but the last few years they just hang out by the new "FEEDER" accross the highway. :x

Once again PM me with any questions. I have done a lot of work on all the Northern Utah WMAs and WIA areas.


----------

